# UK Expat returning to England from Canada



## nickhills1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi all..

I guess i am coming at this one from the other way around.
I am an English expat, who is currently living in Canada (Calgary) and will be returning home to the UK in a couple of months..

Has anyone done this recently? I have a few questions.

How do i get my UK drivers license back (they took 1/2 of it when i exchanged it for my Alberta driving license)?

Can i demand a statement from my vehicle insurer here in Canada showing my no-claims in the years i have been here (and will it have any value in to UK insurers?)

I am currently thinking i can take most of my electronics back with me (and use simple/cheap voltage converters). Any probs with this (i know about the PAL/NTSC thing for my TV)

Any other thoughts/advice?

Thanks all

Nick


----------



## JennyHG (Mar 24, 2009)

nickhills1 said:


> Can i demand a statement from my vehicle insurer here in Canada showing my no-claims in the years i have been here (and will it have any value in to UK insurers?)


In regards to the no claims discount on your insurance, it seems to vary from insurer to insurer. The best you can do is get a letter from your Canadian insurer before you leave which is as detailed as possible and shop around for a deal when you are back in the UK. 

For example, Churchill say this in their FAQs:

_*If my No Claims Discount (NCD) has been earned in another country, is it still acceptable?*
The policy must have been issued by an insurer from an EU/EAA country (proof must be written in English). NCD earned in Australia, Barbados, British Virgin Islands, Canada, Faroe Islands, Gibraltar, Hong Kong, Isle Of Man, Japan, Jersey, Monaco, New Zealand, Republic of Korea, Singapore, South Africa, Switzerland, USA or Zimbabwe is also acceptable provided it is written in English and the NCD level is shown in years and not as a percentage._

Yes Insurance say this in their FAQs:
_*
Will you accept NCD built up abroad?*
Subject to the following criteria, we will accept proof of NCD from abroad:

* the date of expiry of the previous car insurance policy must be shown
* the name of the policyholder must be shown
* the amount of NCD must either be shown in years or as a from and to date
* the letter must be written in English and must come from a car insurance company
* the letter must confirm the claims and accident history._

No claims discounts expire if not used in the last 2 years, but from what you have said, you have been using yours so that should not be a problem.

Hope this helps

Jenny


----------



## kelmer (Apr 1, 2009)

nickhills1 said:


> Hi all..
> 
> I guess i am coming at this one from the other way around.
> I am an English expat, who is currently living in Canada (Calgary) and will be returning home to the UK in a couple of months..
> ...


Why on earth do you want to move back from Calgary, i have been told it is a very beautiful place. AK


----------



## nickhills1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi all..

Thanks for the answers so far..

I dont want to move back, but was international staff with my company until they laid me off last week (i would love to swear here, but am maintaining my dignity)...

Off to the insurers and the driving place to get my license back..

See how we go

Thanks

Nick


----------



## ottou (Mar 7, 2009)

We recently obtained a letter from our Canadian Insurer it stated that we had "7 star" this is the highest level they give, but your insurance company in the UK is advised to to call them to verify this. What the licenensed insurance agent here told me was that this means a driver for over 15 years, no accidents claims in the last 6 and no tickets in the last three. The Norwich accepted this for no claims purposes giving us a really good price on UK insurance.


----------



## mary madness (May 3, 2011)

*re insurance*



JennyHG said:


> In regards to the no claims discount on your insurance, it seems to vary from insurer to insurer. The best you can do is get a letter from your Canadian insurer before you leave which is as detailed as possible and shop around for a deal when you are back in the UK.
> 
> For example, Churchill say this in their FAQs:
> 
> ...


Hi jenny , I have been living in France for 20 years and am thinking of moving back , but there is no way my insureres can write anything in english for me ?


----------

